# More ladder safety



## 220/221 (Sep 25, 2007)

I hadn't seen this one before. I _suppose_ it looks worse than it is.


----------



## lefleuron (May 22, 2010)

Honestly,

That just looks way worse then it is. If you take an 8 ft. step ladder you can place it directly on the stairs. Just keep your weight behind the bottom of the back legs and you are good.

Stepladders and stairs go together. It looks like you will crack your skull, but once you learn how its very stable.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

Does anyone have one of these Provision Pivits and how do you like it?









I have thought about getting one for these types of situations.


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

220/221 said:


> I hadn't seen this one before. I _suppose_ it looks worse than it is.


Ladder safety has always been my priority ever since I fell off of a 40 foot extension ladder as an apprentice. I guess I was just lucky that I was only on the first rung.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Looks pretty safe to me. The way he's got it in there it can't go anywhere.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

He's not even 5 ft above the bottom of the ladder, no need to be tied off.:jester:


----------



## East Coast Paul (Sep 30, 2010)

but he is using the "not a step" step :laughing:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

rexowner said:


> Does anyone have one of these Provision Pivits and how do you like it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i used them. if you want to be scared when on a ladder then get one.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

In the last three weeks I have had purchasing get my department two Model 22 fiberglass Little Giant ladders for stair work.


http://www.littlegiantladder.com/little-giant/type-1a-fiberglass.html


----------

